# My new kindle games site



## eheimburg (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi guys. I just got a Kindle 2 recently and realized that since it has a little web browser built in, it could be used to play simple games. So I created a couple of games for my entertainment, and I'd be pleased if you enjoy using them also. They are free. I created the site zublo.com to host them.

So far I have a simple Sudoku game and a Word Scramble game, with more games and game improvements in the works. The Kindle 2 is definitely not designed for gaming, but it's quite capable of playing these sorts of newspaper-classic puzzles. I hope you enjoy them! I am pretty hooked on the word scrambles.

To use them, just use the Kindle's "Basic Web" application to navigate to zublo.com. To find it, go to your Kindle's home screen, click the Menu button, and choose Experimental. Then choose "Basic Web" from the choices that show up. You may have to sit and wait a bit for it to load. Then you will see a simple web browser ... enter "zublo.com" (without the quotes) and click the navigation stick. You'll then see the games. I have step-by-step instructions at zublo.com, also.

- Eric

PS - I have no idea how the games look on the DX, since I haven't got a DX to test with. If anybody with a DX tries them out, please let me know! I am mainly concerned about the Sudoku screen getting weird-looking... no doubt it will take many tweaks and adjustments before it's perfected for both Kindles.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait to check them out and give some feedback. Thanks for taking the time to make them and for posting here.

EDIT- Nice, a scramble game, how cool. Well done.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice, I will try them out tomorrow. Thanks for doing this and for posting about it. Cant wait to check it out.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great idea


----------



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

I checked out your background (nice) and checked out the site. (Quite nice) Thanks so much for your efforts.

p.s. I only checked out the background to see somewhat if the site was safe, call me a cynic.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I forwarded this info to Mr. KM because he's the one with the K2.  I'll let you know what he thinks of it when he has time to check it out.

Thanks, Eric!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

cool, thanks


----------



## karlm (Jul 21, 2009)

Pretty neat idea, I'll give some feedback soon.


----------



## eheimburg (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks! I haven't seen more than a couple visitors to zublo.com yet (according to the site logs), so I'm looking for ways to spread the word around.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool idea.  I should note that I connected on a Kindle 1 and it looks great.  Like the scramble.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems to function well. . . .I will be more interested when there are more games. . . .though, realistically, if I have my Kindle and need to fill some time, I'm most likely to just read something.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I just bookmarked it. I'll give it a try this weekend at the beach. ....My _adult_ children (avid gamers) will be with me so I'm sure they will also provide feedback. 

Thanks for your work!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I love the jumble word puzzles from the newspapers.  I wonder if you could try an app for that one.  It's also a simple word game.
I'll give your games a try on my K1...sounds like it will also work on that.  I'll try it.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

This is very impressive. I'll be trying this a little later on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok...I just used it on my K1 and it works fine.  I think you need to say it's an app for the Kindle...not just K2.  I used the exact directions you have here for the K1.  
Sometimes on long plane trips I get bored with reading so this is a good diversion.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Sometimes on long plane trips I get bored with reading so this is a good diversion.


Hmmm. . . . .as I understand it, you're connected to the site while you're playing the game. If that's the case, you couldn't use it while on a plane.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. . . . .as I understand it, you're connected to the site while you're playing the game. If that's the case, you couldn't use it while on a plane.


duh...I wasn't thinking on that one...Thanks for pointing that out. Well I have been stuck in airports for hours on end waiting to get on the plane...could use it then!


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

This looks really cool. I will be trying it out soon. Thanks for doing this. Sometimes I get bored of reading only.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I was reading on a Kindle hacks forum where the lead developer for Kindle said that in the future they would open to distributing the API for 3rd party developers to make apps for the Kindle (like the AppStore for the iPhone/iPod Touch.) I have to say I would definitely pay for the jumble app without hesitation. It's that good.


----------



## eheimburg (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm really glad to hear it works for Kindle 1's! I don't have one to test with, so I didn't feel comfortable saying it did. Apparently Amazon updated the OS on the Kindle 1 a while back, which makes it compatible with the website. I changed the text in the first post to not say "Kindle 2" anymore.

Has anybody with the oversized Kindle had a chance to look at the site? I'm sure it will "work", but I suspect it may look really funny...

Thanks for the feedback guys, I will have a third game up pretty soon.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  Sometimes I just have a few minutes to spare.  Not enough to actually read anything, and I think these would be great.  I'll give it a try later this afternoon.  I also sent the link to my mom so she could try it on her K.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm trying the Kindle Sudoku.  I'm having a problem with the boxes being lined up.  I changed my font size, but the boxes still seem to be staggered.  Anyone else with this problem?  I'm going to try to reload and see if that might fix it.  I hope I can get this to work.  
deb


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The boxes went kind of wonky for me on the Sudoku too, but so many people seemed to not have a problem with it that I figured I was just doing something wrong.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That's what I thought as well.  I've played with the font sizes, but can't seem to get them to line up correctly.  Hopefully Eric will check in later and give us a hand.  
deb


----------



## renesme121 (Mar 8, 2010)

thats really cool but if you are on a plane...

if you press 
shift - alt -  M at the same time and minesweeper comes up already installed


----------



## Slicer (Jan 21, 2010)

Way cool.....well done. Looking forward to Halo....j/k


----------



## troyjoy (Apr 10, 2010)

I would like to try this.  I've never downloaded any thing other than from the kindle store.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Cool idea, Eric. I'll give it a try later on this day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Slicer said:


> Way cool.....well done. Looking forward to Halo....j/k


YOu would need a joystick to go with that


----------



## pcarlson (Apr 23, 2010)

may you could change the home page for kindle dx users.  It says to go to the advanced mode but on the kindle dx, it's called desktop mode.  just a thought.  cool site.  Thanks for putting it up!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

troyjoy said:


> I would like to try this. I've never downloaded any thing other than from the kindle store.


Just so you know troyjoy, you don't actually download anything (except the webpage,) the games run within the browser. Although in my opinion the 'jumble' game would be worth an app-store purchase if/when that happens.


----------

